# PROBLEME OUVERTURE DE PAGE INTERNET



## mellilous (28 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,
 j'ai un macbook pro depuis quelques mois et je suis ravie, quel changement avec les pc!!

mais j'ai un soucis, sur un site internet comme jet air lorsque je veux selectionner un hotel pour faire le calcul du prix, rien ne se passe. avec mon pc, je n'ai aucun probleme d'ouverture de page... comment puis faire pour resoudre ce problème???

je vous remercie.


----------



## antro (28 Novembre 2009)

Quel navigateur sur ton mac ? 
Si Safari, je te conseille d'essayer avec Firefox.
J'ai moi même quelques petits soucis de site que ne fonctionnent pas très bien sous Safari, en passant sous Firefox, ça fonctionne très bien.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Novembre 2009)

ou camino
cousin de firefox ( même boite : mozilla)  mais concu que pour mac


----------



## ouàta (28 Novembre 2009)

J'aime bien naviguer sur firefox, j'ai un imac intel, mais depuis une semaine firefox fonctionne mal, il n'ouvre pas certains sites ou liens; il ouvre une fenêtre ou onglet vide sans titre.
Est-ce quelqu'un peut me dire s'il faut régler les préférences ou je ne sais pas quoi?
Merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (28 Novembre 2009)

et c'est quels sites? donner des exemples precis de liens

quelle version de FF?


----------



## ouàta (28 Novembre 2009)

Je suis sur firefox 3.5.5
Je ne peux pas ouvrir par ex. le site de macgeneration, site du zero ...
Quand je suis sur le site de poleemploi, je clique sur "accéder mon espace", ça fait aucun effet.
Quand je fais de recherche dans google aussi et je clique sur un lien, ça fait rien non-plus.
Pourtant FF  fonctionnait bien avant, j'ai enregistré des pages mais quand je clique sur la barre, il m'affiche une erreur :
"Error 500--Internal Server Error
From RFC 2068 Hypertext Transfer Protocol -- HTTP/1.1:
10.5.1 500 Internal Server Error

The server encountered an unexpected condition which prevented it from fulfilling the request."


----------



## Mick-13 (20 Janvier 2012)

Pareil pour l'erreur 500, mais je pense que ça viens du cite

Par contre les PDF de pole emploi, des courriers, qi je les enregistre, ça m'enregistre un fichier java illisible ?????
Même si je demande d'ouvrir avec Adobe reader


----------

